# $999.00 VIP211K Receivers



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Few Ebay sellers must think they have a "gold nugget" in their VIP211k HD Receivers. There's at least three ebay sellers wanting $999.00 for a VIP211k.

I might just up and buy a couple for extra in case my VIP211k gives out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps looking for a sucker with deep pocket ... same kind who pay $1,600 for HDMI cable


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Every one of the $999.00 auctions claim multiple sales. The one that includes free shipping claims to have sold 104 units. That's just funny.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

If you click on the history.. You will see that not one sold for $999.00 the guy with the free shipping.. All of his sold for $106.00 The rest averaged around $98.00


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Same vultures that are trying to sell discontinued $40 Logitech Wired Trackballs for $150 +

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Trac...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1310326150&sr=1-20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1310326150&sr=1-4&seller=


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

gokartergo said:


> If you click on the history.. You will see that not one sold for $999.00 the guy with the free shipping.. All of his sold for $106.00 The rest averaged around $98.00


Ahh, figured there had to me more to the story.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Does anybody proof their posts prior to sending anymore? Just asking.


----------



## BodyshotsByDan (May 28, 2011)

Kent Taylor said:


> Does anybody proof their posts prior to sending anymore? Just asking.


Having run and been members of hundreds of forums and BBSs over the last 25 years, I would undoubtedly say a big fat *NO*.


----------

